
Coinbase Exchange to Rebrand Following Ethereum Trading Launch - sethbannon
http://www.coindesk.com/coinbase-exchange-rebrand-ethereum-trading/
======
nikolay
Why GDAX?! You want to be the new wave, but to sound like the old crooks?!

